# Tempestade Tropical BONNIE (Atlântico 2010 #AL03)



## Vince (22 Jul 2010 às 23:48)

Nas Bahamas um voo de reconhecimento na depressão tropical nº3 (ver antecedentes) registou ventos que permitem classificar e nomear a depressão como Tempestade Tropical «BONNIE», o 2º sistema nomeado esta época no Atlântico.


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2010 às 10:29)

Bonnie não se intensificou à medida que se aproxima do extremo sul da Florida, mantém-se até no limite da classificação como tempestade tropical.










> THE AIR FORCE RESERVE HURRICANE HUNTER AIRCRAFT INVESTIGATING BONNIE
> HAS FOUND LITTLE CHANGE IN STRENGTH.  THE AIRCRAFT HAS MEASURED A
> PEAK 850 MB FLIGHT-LEVEL WIND OF 42 KT...BELIEVABLE SFMR WINDS OF
> 34 KT...AND A MINIMUM PRESSURE OF 1008 MB.  THESE DATA SUPPORT
> ...


----------



## João Soares (23 Jul 2010 às 12:48)

Um comunicado do IM, acerca da Tempestade Tropical BONNIE.



> Tempestade tropical BONNIE
> 
> 
> Às 09:00 UTC o centro da tempestade tropical BONNIE localizava-se entre 24.1 Norte e 78.6 Oeste, a cerca de 250 km Sudeste de Miami, na Florida.
> ...


----------



## MSantos (24 Jul 2010 às 23:50)

> ...BONNIE DEGENERATES INTO A DISORGANIZED AREA OF LOW PRESSURE...



A BONNIE teve uma vida curta e sem grande história neste momento é apenas uma área de baixa pressão

NHC


----------

